# Extras Einblenden



## kalimeron (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Photoshop-Experten   
Ich hoffe ich hab nichts übersehen, denn ich habe bereits hier als auch im Netz nach einer Antwort gesucht aber keine gefunden.

Das "Problem":

Vor kurzen bin ich beim arbeiten mit Photoshop 6 versehentlich auf eine Tastenkombination gekommen. Seitdem werden bei jedem Neustart die Extras eingeblendet: Ansicht ->> Extas einblenden.

Da ich diese Funktion nicht Standartmäßig benötige muss ich sie nun jedes mal deaktivieren. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Funktion wieder dauerhaft zu deaktivieren?

Grüße

kalimeron


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. April 2005)

Du kannst über STRG + H die Extras ei-/ausblenden und/oder über (Menü Ansicht -> Einblenden -> Extra Optionen eiblendne... entsscheiden was eingeblendet wird und was nicht.


----------



## kalimeron (15. April 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Waren wohl die -> Extra Optionen  ;-) 

kalimeron


----------

